# Largest Flounder of 2017 - 9.22 pounds, 29"



## Redfish Rick

*Largest Flounder of 2017 - 9.22 pounds, 29"*

*5/22/2017*
I had longtime customers (13 years) Barry H. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with NE wind at 10mph and high tide levels. Despite nice weather, the water was dirty and fishing was slow in most areas tonight. Fish were widely scattered, and the ones we did find were very hard to see buried in hard sand bottom. We moved around a lot tonight, finding a handful of fish here and there, but no real hot-spots. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 2 sheesphead by midnight (3 hours 15 minutes of gigging). We gigged the largest flounder of 2017 tonight, a 9.22 pound, 29" giant. Fish this size are extremely rare this time of year. We also had a couple other big fish in the 21-23" range, making this trip one I will remember for a long time. Lots of smiles and high fives tonight for sure!!!

*Upcoming open dates:
June: 12, 13, 26, 27, 28
July: 9, 12-17, 20-27, 29-31*

I also do "late trips" after my first group is done, and this is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked. Late trips normally depart the dock around 11pm-1am. Just call and ask for availability...

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
361-229-6053
 nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

That is a big ole flounder. Congrats!


----------



## Redfish Rick

*Double trip after severe storms*

*5/23/2017 - Double Trip*
With intense severe thunderstorms in the area this evening, I pushed back our departure time to 9:30pm. By then, the storms had passed, and rain had just quit. For the first trip tonight, I had the Dave B. group of 2 onboard. Conditions were marginal, with North wind at 15-20mph, lots of rain runoff flowing off the bank, and hard failing tide. We ran into lots of turbid runoff water early, but I made a couple quick moves, eventually locating nice clear water with lots of active flounder. The flounder were gorging on the small glass minnows, shrimp, and finger mullet being flushed out of the marsh by the rain runoff and falling tide. Sandbars and grassy areas just off the shore proved best tonight. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by 11pm (1 hour 15 minutes of gigging).

*Late Trip:*
For the second group tonight, I had the Troy and Trey group of 2, leaving the dock at 11:45pm. Conditions were improving, with North winds now at 10-15mph. We got right back on the same good action from the first trip, finding lower tides and fish re-positioning further from shore near area drains. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 2 shesphead by 1:15am (1 hour 15 minutes of gigging).

*Upcoming open dates:
June: 12, 13, 26, 27, 28
July: 9, 12-17, 20-27, 30, 31

* *Late Trip firm openings (early trips confirmed to be 2-3 people):
May: 25
June: 10, 15, 16, 18, 24

* On occasion, I do "late trips" after my first group is done, and this is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked. Late trips normally depart the dock around 11pm-1am. Just call and ask for availability...

*Capt. Rick Hammond
361-229-6053*


----------



## Cmk449

Wow that's is awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy

That 29" is a MONSTER! 

My biggest gigged is 25". 
I remember I did a double, triple take before I stuck her. I wasn't sure if it was real!


----------



## jpayne

Why not let the big girls go?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

jpayne said:


> Why not let the big girls go?


Here's your sign...


----------



## sotexhookset

jpayne said:


> Why not let the big girls go?


Why not stick her with three hits just to make sure was my first thought.


----------

